# Kernel not booting on Toshiba m200 [solved]

## Ava3ar

The system wont boot when in the m200, if i put the hdd in my main machine, it will boot, but on the m200 it bugs out

the output is

thats from genkernel

```

Freeing unused kernel memory: 424l freed

Failed to execute /init

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.

Pid: 1, comm: init Tainted: G W 2.6.31-gentoo-r3

Call Trace:

 [<c012db4c>] panic+0x3f/0xe9

 [<c010130e>] init_post+0xce/0xd0

 [<c056c576>] kernel_init+0x0/0x177

 [<c056c409>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x177

 [<c01034d7>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x10

```

I have tried with init=/bin/bb

I have tried rerolling the kernel with absolutlly everything and it still fails

//

this was solved by me reseating the ram, 4-5 times, it seemed to bug out due to ramfaults

----------

## gordon_freeman

try it with 

```
init=/sbin/init
```

----------

## gordon_freeman

I know what the problem is, when you put the new hard drive in it has changed the order the drives are in

You need to either change the order in the bios or type a new root= option in grub. You can just press "e" at the grub kernel line and edit it, grub even includes a tab-complete function for you

----------

## Ava3ar

well it got slightlly further

```

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 3:2.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 432k freed

init[1]: segfault at 8049ad0 ip 08049ad0 sp bfb712f0 error 4

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempting to kill init!

Pid: 1, comm: init Tainted: G             W 2.6.31-gentoo-r3 #2

Call Trace:

 [<c0130088>] panic+03f/0xe9

 [<c0132950>] do_exit+0x5c/0x58a

 [<c013b86e>] get_signal_to_deliver+0x31d/0x339

 [<c0460597>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x300

 [<c010211f>] do_notify_resume+0x85/0x71d

 [<c045ecf6>] ? error_code+0x66/0x6c

 [<c01272d4>] ? finish_task_switch+0x51/0xd2

 [<c045d23d>] ? schedule+0x6b7/0x718

 [<c011dad5>] ? __bad_area+0x2e/0x71B

 [<c0460768>] ? do_page_fault+0x1d1/0x300

 [<c0460597>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x300

 [<c0102b00>] work_notifysig+0x13/0x1b

 [<c0460597>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x300

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 69934222 ns)

```

----------

## Ava3ar

my grub is

```

rolled

root(hd0,0)

kerel /boot/kernel-2.6.31 root=/dev/hda2 init=/sbin/init

genkernel

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r3 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r3

```

when it scans the ides, it identifys

hda

and then lists

hda1 hda2 hda3

1 = boot

2 = root

3 = swap

```

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

 ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7

hda: HTS548060M9AT00, ATA DISK drive

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f: module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

hda: max request size 512KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011MB) w/7877KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

ide-cd driver

```

----------

## gordon_freeman

 *Ava3ar wrote:*   

> my grub is
> 
> ```
> 
> rolled
> ...

 That's a little different to how it is usually, are you sure root isn't hda3 instead of hda2? 

At grub, press "e" and edit the kernel line and change the real_root to hda3 - or if there are more than one hard drives try hdb2/3 and hdc2/3

Once you have finished editing it in grub you need to press esc then "b" to boot the modified kernel line, or you will lose the changes at the restart

----------

## Ava3ar

def certain, if it was it wouldnt be able to boot when i put the drive in the desktop, when i wrote the cfdisk i forgot about the swap and couldnt be bothered to change it, so just added swap at the end

there is only 1 ide on laptop

----------

## gordon_freeman

I think you have left a pretty serious option out of your kernel config, which one though...

```

leviathon ~ # cat /boot/config-2.6.31-gentoo-r2 | grep INIT

```

check for 

```
CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

```

Last edited by gordon_freeman on Sat Oct 17, 2009 12:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ava3ar

damn thought i compiled with pretty much everything that let me, everything else was set as module, but unfort i cant boot into laptop to get its lspci to  write a module list

----------

## Ava3ar

that file doesnt exist

```

localhost linux # cat .config | grep INIT

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

```

----------

